# بحبك جدا وجدا جدا بسم الصليب



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

من اعمق الصداقات على النت 
صداقتى مع 
سوريتى الغالية الراقية بسم الصليب 


بحبها جدا 
و 
جدا  جدا 

ولانى مستخسرة تصميماتها البديعة فيا 

ولان دة مجهودها الراقى البديع 

ولانى لا اخد مجهود احد لو جاملتة بابداعات لا تخصنى 
فبرجع الحق لاصحابة 


هاجمع هنا كل تصميمات غاليتى السورية الراقية 

فى تعبير محبة خاص جدا لها 

على طريقة   asmicheal

وعلى فكرة 
بسم الصليب 
معارضة شديدة الباس بجد 

ولها اراء قوية جدا تخالفنى 
لكن نختلف بمنتهى الحب وبكل ادب 

وبلباقتها التى تفوقنى بمراحل 
ورقتها وحكمتها 
التى تخضعنى 
ان اجلس تحت قدميها فعلا اتعلم منها 

وبمحبة وقلبنا على بعض جدا 

محبة ناثان لداود

الموضوع تعبير عن حبى العميق وامتنانى 

لاول صديقة حقيقية 

لى على النت كلة 


بسم الصليب ربنا يحافظ على صداقتنا الرائعة 
و 


بحبك جدا 

و جدا جدا 



الى التصميمات المذهلة 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2010)

*حلويييييين اوى ربنا يخليكوا لبعض يارب*
*بسم الصليب من الشخصيات الطيبين جدا الى بجد بحسها رقيقة وعسل*
*ربنا يحافظ عليها وعلى اولادها*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

طبعا دة غير مئات الرسايل الخاصة 
الاية بالرقة والمملوءة بالمحبة الشفافة النقية القوية 

بيننا 
دى بقى هحتفظ بيها فى حنايا قلبى 

انما التصميمات 
ساجمعها هنا 


وسوريتى الغالية الراقية بسم الصليب 
بحبك جدا 
و 
جدا جدا 


الموضوع متجدد 
لو حبيتم 

تتابعوة


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلويييييين اوى ربنا يخليكوا لبعض يارب*
> *بسم الصليب من الشخصيات الطيبين جدا الى بجد بحسها رقيقة وعسل*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليها وعلى اولادها*


 
:download:

وانتى جيلان 
بقى حكاية 
دماغ بتعجبنى جدا جدا رغم صغر سنك 

وفى الطريق للصداقة القوية معكى 

بس 
بسم الصليب فتحنا قلبنا لبعض على بحرى اسكندرية سورية المانيا 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2010)

*على فكره انا بكتب وبمسح لاني مش عارفا ارد*

*بس بشكرك حبيبتي لمحبتك ورقتك ولطفك *

*يمكن سبق وقلتلك اني مش بعرف اعبر كويس بالكلام عشان كده بلجا للتعبير بالصور *

*ولاني فعلا حبيتك جدا وبعتبرك اختي بجد بالمنتدى بحس انها انسب طريقه للتعبير بالنسبالي*

*لكن انتي بتفاجئيني دايما بموقف جديد بتخليني عاجزه على الرد فيه على ذوقك ومحبتك*

* هكتفي باني اشكرك على تشجعيك الي وعلى اسلوبك الراقي والمميز بالتعبير عن محبتك *

*وربي يديم المحبه بينا يا احلى والطف صديقه واخت *
​


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *حلويييييين اوى ربنا يخليكوا لبعض يارب*
> *بسم الصليب من الشخصيات الطيبين جدا الى بجد بحسها رقيقة وعسل*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليها وعلى اولادها*



*ده بس من طيب اصلك حبيبتي*

*وعنا بنقول هو كل انسان بيشوف بعيون نفسه*

*يعني لان انتي رقيقه وطيوبه وزي العسل بتحسي الناس زيك *

*وربنا يخليكي يا قمرايه ويحميكي ويوفقك *
​


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2010)

*عندك حق يا اسميشيال بسم الصليب من الشخصيات اللى زى ما بيقولوا بتخطف القلب بسرعه بمحبتها ورقتها مع الكل
من كل قلبى بصليلها وبصليلك ربنا يديم محبتكوا لبعض ويفرح قلوبكوا دايما
حقيقى شىء جميل ومفرح انى احس بالمحبه بتزيد وبتنمو وبتثمر فى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك منتدانا الغالى  ويفضل مجمعنا كده ​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (29 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*لا أستطيع ان أشاهد هذا التوبيك وامر مرور الكرام بدون ان أطبع شهادة تقدير للأخت الكريمة بسم الصليب.*
*أختنا الكريمة أقدر كثيرا روحك الطيبة ومجاملاتك الرقيقة التى تنم عن محبة وفيرة فى قلبك،كما أنى أشيد بغيرتك الدينية فى حوار الاديان.*
*اختنا أسميشيل أحسنتِ الإختيار فى الصداقة*
*المسيح يحافظ عليكم*


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

كرم كبير 
ورقة 
واحساس عالى 
اللى نقلت الموضوع من التهانى 
الى 
اكثر قسم بحبة 
المنتدى العام 

مش هقول 
انى 
اقصد 

*روكايتى الحمراء *
*دونا نبيل *

مش هاقول 
مش هاقول 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

هدية لك اسميشال ول بسم الصليب

تصميم قمرين من الموضوع بشكل تاني












​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عندك حق يا اسميشيال بسم الصليب من الشخصيات اللى زى ما بيقولوا بتخطف القلب بسرعه بمحبتها ورقتها مع الكل
> من كل قلبى بصليلها وبصليلك ربنا يديم محبتكوا لبعض ويفرح قلوبكوا دايما
> حقيقى شىء جميل ومفرح انى احس بالمحبه بتزيد وبتنمو وبتثمر فى المنتدى
> ربنا يبارك منتدانا الغالى  ويفضل مجمعنا كده ​*



*
**دونا كلامك غالي عليا كتير  و كتير اوي علي *

* بس انتي لانك طيوبه ورقيقه جدا فبتحبي الكل *

*ربنا يخليكي ويسعدك *

*وربنا بجد يديم المحبه *

*وهو يمكن احلى صفه بالمنتدى هنا انو بيجمع شخصيات فعلا تستحق الاحترام والمحبه *




*ربنا يبارك منتدانا الغالى  ويفضل  مجمعنا كده *​*

**آمين*​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

طبعا الموضوع موضوع 

غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب 

وهى من ستقوم بالرد على كل مداخلات المحبة 

التى ستغمروها بيها 


انا فقط اقول لها 

بجبك جدا و جدا جدا بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
> *لا أستطيع ان أشاهد هذا التوبيك وامر مرور الكرام بدون ان أطبع شهادة تقدير للأخت الكريمة بسم الصليب.*
> *أختنا الكريمة أقدر كثيرا روحك الطيبة ومجاملاتك الرقيقة التى تنم عن محبة وفيرة فى قلبك،كما أنى أشيد بغيرتك الدينية فى حوار الاديان.*
> *اختنا أسميشيل أحسنتِ الإختيار فى الصداقة*
> *المسيح يحافظ عليكم*




*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغالي*

*وكلامك الرقيق واللي مستاهلوش بس ربنا يعلم اني لما بقول راي او رد مش بجامل *

*انما بعبر عن احساسي سواء بمشاركة او بشخص اللي بيشارك*

*ومش بكتب الا اللي بحسو بجد *

 *وبالنسبه لحوارد الاديان فانا اساسا مش محاوره ولا حتى اجرؤ اني احاور 

لاني مش اهل انما بينتابني غيره فظيعه لما بحس ان في حد بيسئ سواء 

لديني اللي مبعتزش بشي في الدنيا الا فيه او لما حد بيحاول يسئ للاخوه المحاورين

فبحس ان غصب عني بينتابني الغيره عليهم وبحس ان لازم ارد.
*
 


*وبجد شكرا ليك لطيب مشاركتك ورايك اللي بعتز فيه *​


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هدية لك اسميشال ول بسم الصليب
> 
> تصميم قمرين من الموضوع بشكل تاني
> 
> ...




*اخي الغالي كليمو *

*بجد شكرا ليك على تصميمك المميز *

*وعلى اضافتك ومرورك الغالي جدا *​


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طبعا الموضوع موضوع
> 
> غاليتى السورية الراقية بسم الصليب
> 
> ...


*

هو الموضوع موضوعك انتي حبيبتي 

وهو فعلا كرم منك ودليل على طيبتك وذوقك

وانا بجد من قلبي بحبك كتير جدا وبعتبرك اختي بجد 

وبدعيلك من قلبي ربنا يوفقك ويخليكي لاسرتك 
*


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هو الموضوع موضوعك انتي حبيبتي *
> 
> *وهو فعلا كرم منك ودليل على طيبتك وذوقك*
> 
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

من اولها شطارة 
احممممممممم

مش هنتعازم 
الموضوع اسمة على اسمك 

انت بسم الصليب 
ردى على ضيوفك 

اية 

سامعة اعتراض 

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
بحسب 

انتى عارفة ديمقراطيتى مصرية بقى 

قوللى اللى فى نفسك 
ونفذى اللى فى نفسى 

اعترضوا بقى 

واتكلموا فى السياسة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


ردى على ضيوفك يا حبى 

انا هنا 
علشان اقولك 
بحبك جدا وجدا جدا بسم الصليب 


اجرى انا لحسن فية حد هيشلنى انا وانتى 
وعلى out 


مارشات عسكرية 

و  ....

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2010)

اصل بسم الصليب عسولة

وتتحب بسرعة

ربنا يخليكوا لبعض​


----------



## besm alslib (30 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اصل بسم الصليب عسولة
> 
> وتتحب بسرعة
> 
> ربنا يخليكوا لبعض​




*تسلمي حبيبتي على المجامله الرقيقه دي *

*وزي ما بيقولو ده بعض ما عندكم *

*ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي وميرسي كتير على ذوقك* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2010)

*تحفه *
*تحفه بجد*

*بس لو ......*
*هتبقي أجمد وأشد وهتبقي تحفتين *
*لو عملتلي كام واحدخ كده هههههههههه **أنا Twin *
*هههههههه*
*بهزر أنا مش عايز *
* وبجد ربنا يبارك ............. بس لو مصره مفيش مانع هههههههههه*

*شكراً يا أسميشيل علي الموضوع وعلي محبتك *​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

*الان طااااااااااااااااااااااااااازة *





*



*

​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​


 


:download:


هوة الموضوع موضوع بسم الصليب 
وكلكم ضيوفها 
بس مش قدرت 
ما اعلقش 

على التصميم الفنى الرائع دة 

عياد انت عبقرى 

تصميم بغاية الروعة فعلا 
اسيبك للغالية بسم الصليب تقولك هيا كمان رايها


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *تحفه *
> 
> *تحفه بجد*​
> *بس لو ......*
> ...


 


:download:

انت توين 
وانا مرتبطة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مين دى اللى مصرة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه

حاجة عجينة اوووووووووووى 

لقيت عروسة ولا لسة 
هتقعد لك تكتب فى جمال المراة 
سنتين تلاتة 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا توين لرقتك وتشجيعك الظريف 
كنت بضحك معاك اوعى تزعل 

اسيبك لبسم الصليب انت ضيفها 

بس خللى بالك هية كمان مرتبطة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هوة الموضوع موضوع بسم الصليب
> ...




_*بجد ميرسي علي المجامله الرقيقه دي 
انا عارف ان التصميم مش قد كده 
بس صدقيني المشكله في الجهاز عندي 
الفوتو مش عارف مالو 
بيطلع الالوان مش زي ما انا عاملها 

وربنا يديم المحبه اللي بينكم*_​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​




*تسلم ايديك اخي على الصورة *

*فعلا كتير حلوة واحلى ما فيها فكرتها*

*واسلوب التنفيذ كمان كتير مميز *

*شكرا على مرورك الغالي اخي *​


ayad_007 قال:


> _*وربنا يديم المحبه اللي بينكم*_


*

**آمين *

*ويديمها كمان على كل الاخوه اللي بالمنتدى*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2010)

وانا احبكم جدا بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

twin قال:


> *تحفه *
> *تحفه بجد*
> 
> *بس لو ......*
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه *

*للامانه ومع اني بفهم مصري كويس يعني *

*بس بجد مفهمتش من الرد غير*

*تحفه *
*تحفه بجد*


*بس الباقي مفهمتش حاجه ههههههههههه*

*بس الظاهر والله اعلم يعني ان اسميشال فهمت عليك *

*فهكتفي بردها *

*واقول شكرا لمرورك  ولو حبيت تترجم مفيش مانع يعني ههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> وانا احبكم جدا بسم الصليب


*شكرا اخي على مرورك*

*والله يديم المحبه بين كل اعضاء المنتدى *​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *​
> 
> *للامانه ومع اني بفهم مصري كويس يعني *​
> *بس بجد مفهمتش من الرد غير*​
> ...


 


:download:

اسميشال فهمت وغلست 
وبعدين 
دة توين الغالى مش اى حد 

اوعى تكونى مش فهمتى مشاركتى 
هزعل جدا 

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (1 مايو 2010)

بصراحه كلهم اجمل من بعض 

انتى فعلا مبدعه بسم الصليب 

واخترتى الانسانه الجميله فعلا 

اسميشيال  انسانه تستحق كل حب وتقدير

ربنا يديم محبتكوا والروح الجميله
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بصراحه كلهم اجمل من بعض ​
> 
> انتى فعلا مبدعه بسم الصليب ​
> واخترتى الانسانه الجميله فعلا ​
> ...


 

:download:

برضة الموضوع موضوع بسم الصليب 
بس 
دى استاذة كاندى كل السكر والكاندى 
مش هاقدر ما اشاغبش معاها 


شكرا استاذتى الجميلة الحنونة التى  تحتوى المنتدى كلة فى حضنها الحانى 

هوة بصراحة احنا الاتنين اخترنا بعض بنفس الوقت تقريبا 
بس 
السؤال اللى بيطرح نفسة 
مين فينا داود 
ومين فينا ناثان 


مش مهم 
المهم ان صداقتنا بجد 
صداقة داود لناثان 
و


بحبك جدا 
و
جداجدا بسم الصليب 

اسفة للمقاطعة 
معاكى استاذة كاندى 

يا سوريتى الغالية الراقية


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بصراحه كلهم اجمل من بعض
> 
> انتى فعلا مبدعه بسم الصليب
> 
> ...



*
**سعيده كتير اختي لمرورك الغالي*

*وانا معك اسميشال انسانه طيوبه ورقيقه وتستاهل الحب والتقدير *

*وعشان كده انا فعلا بحبها كتير وبعتبرها اختي بجد *

*ويمكن من احلى اللي حصلي بمنتدى الكنيسه هو اني اتعرفت عليها *


ربنا يديم محبتكوا والروح الجميله


آمين 

*وربنا يخليكي يا رب على ذوقك ومحبتك والرب يكون معك *

*ويديم المحبه عليكي من كل اللي بيحبوكي وبتحبيهم *
​


----------



## Mason (1 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يديم محبتكم لبعض *
*وفكرة رائعة استاذتى الجميلة *
*صدقينى الكل بيستفاد منها *
*وانا شخصيا حركت جوايا مشاعر صداقة واخوة ومحبة *
*كبيرة زى كدا كنت مفتقداها *
*ربنا يخليكم لبعض وينمى محبتكم أكتر واكتر *
*أختكم فى المسيح*
*meso sasa*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> انت توين
> وانا مرتبطة
> ...


 
ههههههههه
*لا كده علطول فضايح *
*طيب مش علي العام أنا ليا وضعي برده ههههههههههههه*
*ومش أي حد يعني يلفت نظري هههههههههههههههههههههه  شفتي الثقه :t30:*

*شكراً يا أسميشيال علي أهتمامك *
*وكويس أنك فهمتيني 30:*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *​
> 
> *للامانه ومع اني بفهم مصري كويس يعني *​
> *بس بجد مفهمتش من الرد غير*​
> ...




*لالالالالا*
*كده مش لطيف :hlp:*
*أنا بتكلم عربي مش باكستاني *
*أيه مش فهمه ديه ................:t9:*

*بقولك الكلمه الصعبه حطي تحتيها خط وأنا أترجمها :t30:*​


----------



## ام اسحاق (1 مايو 2010)

جميل جدان


----------



## asmicheal (1 مايو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *تحفه *
> 
> *تحفه بجد*
> 
> ...









:download:

حطيت خط تحت اللى مش مفهوم 

هوة   اللغة اللى كاتب بيها غالبا هيروغليفى غربى شرقى بحرى جنوبى 

ترجم بقى يا توين 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (2 مايو 2010)

*الازرق دة عشقى *


*بحبك جدا وجدا جدا بسم الصليب *


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (9 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)

للناس اللى بتقول 
مافيش صداقة 

رغم اننا اختلفنا بالراى 
وازدادت حدة وولعة الحوار 
و احمممممممممممممممم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2090836#post2090836



لكن 



*المحبة لا تسقط ابدا* 












:download:

*بسم الصليب* 
بحبك جدا وجدا جدا 

​


----------



## asmicheal (10 مايو 2010)

*besm alslib* 
عضو نشيط



























*رد: مساء الفل* 





اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 







*



اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة besm alslib 


















*
*:download:*

*اكلتى عقلى يا .... *
*كنت مضايقة جدا *
*ومكسوفة اسالك *
*ومجروحة جدا ان صداقتك الغالية *
*تنهيها مناقشة تافهة *

*علشان خاطرك قفلت الموضوع *
*وانتى عارفة بحب مواضيعى قد اية *


*لكن انتى عندى اغلى *

*اتمنى يوصلك احساسى *


*وتعرفى قد اية بحبك جدا وجدا جدا *








*يا لهووووووي *​ 
*لا طبعا انا سبق وقلت الاختلاف بالراي لا يفسد للود قضيه*​ 
*وكوني ضد راي معين مش معناه اكره صاحبه او اشيل منه *​ 

*فما بالك لو انسانه بحبها جدا جدا جدا وحبي ليها مش من اتفاقي معاها بارائها بالعكس*​ 
*من اعجابي فيها وباسلوب تفكيرها حتى وان كنت بعارض التفكير في اوقات *​ 
*لكن اختلاف الافكار ميمنعش الاعجاب الشديد *​ 
*كفايه انك انسانه بتتكلم باحترام وموده ومفيش حنق او حقد بكلامك *​ 
*لو فكرتي اني زعلت بسبب النقاش اياه فسوري يعني انتي غلطانه *​ 
*انا بحبك اووووي اووووووي والموضوع حتى لو مقفلتهوش انا مكانش عندي مشاكل *​ 
*مش هنكر اللي دايقني كلمات معينه مش الموضوع بشكل عام *​ 
*لكن عمر زعلي من كلمه او راي ميزعلني من شخصيه انا بحبها اوووووي *​ 
*وهي بالنسبه ليا من اقرب الاشخاص ليا على الاقل على النت*​ 


*ich liebe dich **asmicheal*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

*ولو ان الموضوع هنا مش مكانه *

*بس انا بحب فيكي جراتك واسلوبك ومحبتك واحترامك للكل كبير او صغير*

*ومش بحبك عشان اتفاقك معي بالراي و اشيل منك لو اختلفنا بالعكس*

*انا من عشاق النقاش والجدل كمان وعمري ما ازعل من اي راي الا طبعا*

* لو فيه اهانه شخصيه وده شي مش بيحصل منك*

*لانك اكبر من كده فالاكيد ان محبتي ليكي مش هيشوبها اي موضوع او رد ان شاء الله*

*انا كمان بحبك جدا جدا جدا وجدا كمان *​

:11_6_204::36_3_9:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*حلووووووووووين اووووووووي*
*ربنا يحافظ علي صداقتكم *
*ويبعد عنكم كل شرير *​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا على العزومة 


هاركب عربيتى النونو وهواء على المانيا 

بس اوعى يبرد  المشروب بقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (26 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه حتى لو برد انتي تعي بس وانا اعملك غيرو ولو لعيونك  هههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)




----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2010)

*انا دخلت الموضوع دة بس عشان تعرف اسماشييل انى شرير مش حمامة سلام زيى ماقهمت غلط يا عينى هههههه*
*الواحد مستنى اهو تتخانقوا مع بعض  ونشوف موضوع لاسماشييل اسمة مكنش العشم يطلع منك دة بسم الصليب:yahoo:*
*مش انتى عاملة الموضوع دةعشان الواحد يقول اللى فى نفسة:smil15:*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا دخلت الموضوع دة بس عشان تعرف اسماشييل انى شرير مش حمامة سلام زيى ماقهمت غلط يا عينى هههههه*
> *الواحد مستنى اهو تتخانقوا مع بعض ونشوف موضوع لاسماشييل اسمة مكنش العشم يطلع منك دة بسم الصليب:yahoo:*
> *مش انتى عاملة الموضوع دةعشان الواحد يقول اللى فى نفسة:smil15:*


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههه



للدرجة دى موضوعاتى موجهة 
لاشخاص 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


لا هاسليكم تمام فى المباركين 

شرف هناك ستجد ما يسرك 


بتهدى النفوس تمام جرجس 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (28 مايو 2010)

Message: احلى سلام من غير كلام هههههههه 










 اليوم, 11:15 AM   *besm alslib* 
عضو نشيط

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 1,590 

























*احلى سلام من غير كلام هههههههه* 
*ازيك يا ستي 

بصي بقى انا قررت واعتمدت وسرقت كلماتك ههههههههههههه

*













:download:


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

يا بسم الصليب لو تعرفى 

كنت محتاجة قد اية لكلمتك الحلوة دى النهاردة واللحظة دى بالذات 

انتى ملاك ربنا بعتة بجد 
بمشاركتك الان 
وبالجمال دة 


بحبك جدا وجدا جدا بسم الصليب


----------



## besm alslib (28 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا دخلت الموضوع دة بس عشان تعرف اسماشييل انى شرير مش حمامة سلام زيى ماقهمت غلط يا عينى هههههه*
> *الواحد مستنى اهو تتخانقوا مع بعض  ونشوف موضوع لاسماشييل اسمة مكنش العشم يطلع منك دة بسم الصليب:yahoo:*
> *مش انتى عاملة الموضوع دةعشان الواحد يقول اللى فى نفسة:smil15:*




*اممممممم ولو ان الكلام مش موجه ليا لكن مش هينفع اسكت هههههههه*

*وهقبتس كلام المصريين واقول خمسه وخميسه هههههههههههههه*

*وان شاء الله مش هيحصل وتشوف الموضوع ده ابداااااا *

*والسبب اني انا وايمي شغالين عالخاص ههههههههههه*

*يعني حتى لو حصل واختلفنا لاي سبب بنحلو عالخاص مش عالعام ده لو حصل*

*غير اني مش بحب حد يزعل مني وخصوصا حبيبتي ايمي *

*وهي كمان طيوبه ومش ههون عليها تعملي موضوع عالعام ههههههههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> message: احلى سلام من غير كلام هههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اممم هعرف اللي فيكي بس عالخاص بقى *

*ولو اعرف كنت كلمتك من اول مفتحت *

*بس انا فكرتك مشغوله*
​


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

Private Message: يا صباح الفل يا ناقر 










 اليوم, 07:33 AM   *besm alslib* 
ام جورج

























 

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2010


الدولة: مع اولادي في قلب يسوع


المشاركات: 1,698 

























*يا صباح الفل يا ناقر* 
*صباح الفل 

ازيك عامله ايه

فكرت اصبح عليكي بغلاستي المعتاده وهستنى رايك هههههههههههه
*


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> Private Message: يا صباح الفل يا ناقر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






:download:


عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة 



يا بسم الصليب 

يا مدلعانى 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين 

على احلى السوريات اللى قاعدة على كراسى الالمانيات 


ربنا يديم المحبة بيننا يا رب 
ويبعد عن الجميع حسد وغيرة الغياريين 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (7 يونيو 2010)

اعشق المجدلية والسامرية وتفتننى التى مسحت قدمى الرب يسوع بشعرها 
والتى وضعت الفلسين والاممية التى اخذت افضل من طعام المختارين 

بسم الصليب 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ليكى 


بحبك جدا وجدا جدا 
ربنا يحافظ ويديم صداقتنا 
حتى القاك 

بالارض او بالسماء 



​


----------



## asmicheal (10 يونيو 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

باسم الصليب  طيبه جدا ومجهودها رائعوتصميماتها جميله

ربنا يسعدها ويفرحها آمين​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

*



*





*:download:*



*وحشتينى يا بسم الصليب *

*زميلتى الغالية *


*بجد مش مجاملة *


----------



## besm alslib (2 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكي يا رب *

*وانتي كمان وحشتيني جدااااا*

*معلش لسا جيا النهارده فمش هعرف ارد بصورة وخصوصا ان الحكومه بالبيت هههههههه*

*تسلم ايديكي يا رب *

*وربنا ميحرمنا من محبتك وذوقك*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا رب *​
> 
> *وانتي كمان وحشتيني جدااااا*​
> *معلش لسا جيا النهارده فمش هعرف ارد بصورة وخصوصا ان الحكومه بالبيت هههههههه*​
> ...


----------



## besm alslib (3 أغسطس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (3 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


>


 


:download:

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

يا ماما لا 

مش هعترف برجوعك 

الا لما تدخللى تناكفينى 
زى زمان 

وانكد عليكى واصالحك بالخاص 

اصل احنا اتحسدنا 

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:



احممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## besm alslib (3 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

*انا دلوقت الحكومه فكرتها ماجزه يوم لكن طلعت ماجزه يومين عشان واحشينها *

*عشان كده مشاركتش لسا واكيد اول مهشارك هناكفك ههههههههههه*
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2010)




----------

